# When can they start to breed?



## fellpuppet (Mar 16, 2007)

Im very new here. And would like to know when can rbp start to try to breed?
Thanks.


----------



## fellpuppet (Mar 16, 2007)

got my answer already... didnt read far enough.. sorry.... how to close this?


----------

